

Why Venture Capitalists Don't Like To Be Rushed Into Deals - huckle
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2010/05/03/why-venture-capitalists-dont-like-to-be-rushed-into-deals/

======
hga
An interesting story, but I think this is n part an "it depends". I contrast
this one with e.g. what I remember of the quick VC fundings of Apple and Sun
... but then I note that their markets were a lot more obvious at the time
_and_ there was little time to waste.

(I bring this up because I dislike indecisive VCs, which doesn't seem to be a
problem here.)

------
aditya
Wow. Do you really have to be over-dramatic with VCs? sounds like quite a lot
of game (fore?) play.

